# Types of Indians:Loyalty to India and fellow-Indians



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been wanting to post this topic ever since i've joined this forum but somehow our tyrant mods raabo and fatbeing scare me away.

Types of Indians:North Indians-very helpful and open minded and rely on relationships to the farthest extent(they know even ppl of their maternal cousins's brother in law's kids and celebrate every happy time).but some ppl are very much into fooling and conning ppl for their benefit but not in a big way.

North-East Indians-personally i dunno much abt them but i have a frnd whose quite down to earth and often is the "bakra".but he's hardworking and he and his parents always treat everyone with gr8 humbleness.

East&West Indians-i'm a west indian so to tell the facts we're ppl having gr8 pride in our culture and our language.but the same time we're the most helpful and harmless(sometimes naive) ppl.we like in building relationships and keeping them.we strongly abide by the society rules.

Now here's the main part i know most of u over here are south-indians but personally i don't like your attitude towards ppl of other cultures(written in the most sober manner).

i've 5 south-indian friends and i know their families and them very well also i've a lot of south-indian technitions who do all the repair work and all.
my frnd and carpenters who do work for my house and from karnataka.to tell the truth i do think they might be the best type of indians.calm,xtremely helpful,loyal and true to their word.the best part about them is that they try and adjust to other cultures so well and avoid over-display of their regional traditions.the sad part is that they neccesarily don't represent modern india and are not that hungry for success(though hardworking).

now the cause of my emotional rage-ppl frm TN and Kerala.all three of my frnds from these states are to be precise very selfish and egoistic.all they care abt is their family and their lives.they come to enjoy with us and then leave and always give the impression they don't give a **** abt even thinking of their frnds when we don't meet.i don't think any of them has made even a small sacrifice for us.even their parents treat us like some retards who hang around their prodigies.

i even don't understand why these guyz are so obsessed with studying.they and their parents always think of becoming someone from studying and earning well but and never get tired of singing their praises.i think they treat fun like a fixed pass-time.i don't think the've ever sacrificed a day of their academic period enjoying without careing for their studies.no wonder u guyz are the top persons in academics.Same is the story with all their relationship with others.

Let me share today's example-i travel by trains daily and have to jump to board in the train and i find a man from the previous station alays occupying the corner seat.this guy sit with his legs wide open(i'm gonna kick him one-day) and sits like this for more than an hour but never gets up to give some elder ppl frm my group to sit.he's the only one who's not a part of the group and it's been over 5mnts i've joined the group he asn't for the past yr. i've heard.the only thing he asks us sometimes is are exams over or what course are u studying for.never has he discussed with us abt sports or hot chicks(which we do despite the presence of 2 54yr olds).today he was asked by a new traveller to close in his legs to let others sit properly.that b****** slightly stood up and sat down again in the exact manner to the disbelief of all(i should have recorded that).

u guyz talk of the tech advancements but never have u been a part of the country serving jobs like military.and why the hell would a south-indian organiser put up a bharatnatyam dance in a show when it's not at all entertaining like most folk dances.can't u keep ur traditions to urself and value the common good.U don't even bother to learn proper or even broken hindi.u do realize it's our undisputed national language.why so pride in Rajnikant's success?in your I.T companies? in A.R Rahman?why can't u think of them as sons of india than "hamare south-india ka hai"<plz translate in ur lang>why do u remain indifferent to common problems in India even if ur state hasn't?why so much fanboyism?

i'll be here till tomm. morning after which i'm won't see u guyz for a month bcoz of my sem1 exams.

i apologize to all those clean at heart but always try and maintain happiness rather than peace i think.u guyz are peace loving but not neccessarily happiness givers.i'm kinda tired after this so further discussions and elaboration may continue in posts.


----------



## eminemence (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I would see this problem /what ever you want to call it, differently.
Just try to notice the good things and ignore as far as possible the bad/irritating things.No,am not sayin to be tolerate bull ****.
See I have had my share of north/south/east/west -ern friends and felt its basically a mix.No region would necessarily have only good or only bad ppl.
And generally when you are from you native place that care for native traditions crops in.Imagine the desis in US,doing all those pujas etc.
So just chill and njoy life.
Anyways from my comments can you guess which part I represent,don't go by the city I live in?
--eminemence.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 30, 2007)

i'm guessing your a northern guy

also even gujratis have similar ego and co-op problems they too are selfish.


----------



## eminemence (Nov 30, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> i'm guessing your a northern guy


You got it wrong.


> also even gujratis have similar ego and co-op problems they too are selfish.


Was that for me?
--eminemence.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 30, 2007)

are u gujju? i just said it coz i'd frg10 abt them


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

yea southern guys have problems connecting to the masses here in northern states(mostly because of their language and comical(to us) way of pronunciation),so they resort to studies mostly.I have some southern guys in my class well most of them work excessively hard towards studies and don't mix up well enough with others.But they are generally cooperative if asked for.On the contrary some of the most selfish guys that I know are either natively from here or from neighboring states like UP et al.


----------



## indian_samosa (Nov 30, 2007)

Dude ... even all the 10 children born to same parents arent the same.Same goes for people.Just because you have met nasty people belonging to a certain region it doesnt mean the entire population of that region is nasty.No-one can come to a conclusion untill and unless you get to meet and know 100% of people from the region you mentioned.You have met hardly 10 people and you are basing your thesis on that small sample.Thats not scientific/proper.

What you are experiencing is common human psychological effects.

Take for example ....we as humans tend to forget all the praises and accolades we receive from our friends or relatives.But we never forget "even one" taunt done towards us.

And final point ...India is vast society which is kinda getting together in these recent years.Even though the country was a whole since ages but the cultures were and are different as you move from north to south.Add to that things like caste,class and what not ****.... things do get a bit noisy.

Best thing to do ... follow your own way.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 30, 2007)

+1


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

This is the effect of psychology.
Acts on both aspect.


----------



## mediator (Dec 1, 2007)

@ratedsuperstar : I understand your concerns. To be straight I too felt like you some years ago. In my 'joint family', I have bengali, south-indian, americans too.

I know there was a trend in south-india to boycott Hindi. But that was in past. Today it seems many south-Indians dont shy to speak Hindi. Recently I visited Chennai and many locals spoke to us in Hindi and many don't. I dont know if they were pretending. 

In my college days, we had people from many parts of INDIA and as u know Southies are really techy. So we used to have our enlightenment mostly from them and almost the whole exam prep. from them 2 hrs before semester exams. But there was one guy, who was stubborn and didn't like to talk to us. May be becoz we are from North. We thought he didn't understand Hindi. But one day a senior abused him in Hindi and his facial expression changed. So I guess many southies still understand Hindi, may be all of them.

AS for Gujaratis, yea they r proud but talk too loudly as for my ears. But I have had nice experiences with em. I had very nice experiences with Keralites too. They r nice people, but experiences not so nice with people from T.N.

May its my bad luck, I dunno. But think, what impression does a foreigner form? AS u say, we northerners are open minded, but still Delhi is potrayed as 'rape' capital of INDIA. An english woman comes and gets raped, japanese lad comes and goes missing. What impression do u think these incidents give to their countrymen?

Yes we are open minded, but plenty of times I have witnessed that our open-minded jokes have taken serious and emotional toll on people from different parts of INDIA. A guy who himself is fat and spectacled may be putting up  jokes about his appearance. People may take it lightly here and some may even feel proud to show off the tyres on their stomach. U may sent for a sikh calling him "Sardar" not appending "Ji". Sikhs here may not mind it, but a few from outside Delhi may take it to their heads as a mark of communalism, finding it rude.

In friendly discussions, your southie friend says, "Winters have come and m goin to buy Ponds cream" and u reply, "try Mardo waali fairness cream"! Though for many its just a joke, but some people aren't used to it. You refer an East-Indian guy as chinky. Do u think he likes it? Many foreigners as it came in newspapers some years back also acknowledge bt the term "Firangi" and find it offensive!! But I guess the whole INDIA uses it with pleasure.

My simple point is, may be others also feel the way bt u as the way u feel bt them. My south INDIAN and bengali relative is as open as we are. My Americans relatives take pride in their culture even after being so far off. May be the whole gang of educated INDIANS from across the nation do, but I guess there is a psychological divide which I see diminshing when people like u n I travel and learn more about the country.

U got the point huh? Njoy!! *www.smileyhut.com/friends/cheers1.gif


----------



## eminemence (Dec 1, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> You refer an East-Indian guy as chinky.


I hate it a lot when educated ppl, would really call people, such things.I simply don't understand the mentality of such people.From the day I heard this term I have never used it even once,not even as a joke.
It's high time that we accept the ppl from north-east into the main stream,else with such attitude we are only helping China to gobble up North-East states.
And one more thing I have noticed a lot among Indians,(does not matter from which region u r from) is the special affinity for fairness.I mean dark people are just seen as non-human low lifes, like they are a burden on the planet.So what special powers does a fair skin give anybody?
Cmon ppl get real, when would we ever understand and appreciate the differences in all of us.
--eminemence.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 1, 2007)

you guys

mediator you too 

jus coz you or rated guy has had bad experince or ... dosnt mean TN ppl are bad/selfish....

take it like this-
the parent are always possesive (obviously), & now when they r out of home they b'com overly possesive, they dont want their kids to  go down (in studies...), i mean everyone think that their kid r very good child & if they go too much out their scores might get low, or learn bad habbits...

you com to chennai & i'll show you North Indians doin that, that is' not letting their kids play with South's. 
most of these guys mingle wit othr northies but not us. kinda pathetic.

when i was in North (bihar, MH(nagpur)), i was not at all happy.

as i'm dark toned, i was teased.

so now shoud i say all northies are racist?

jus coz i was unfortunate bak then, doesnt mean tat evryone is bad or watever.

my best friend is a north indian (frm Delhi)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

the OP had a hysteria against Malayalees and Tamils.and he is confusing between the two.Malayalees can speak Hindi or any local language once out of state.U cannot easily find a malayalee from his looks and the LANG he is talking.And  Malayalees and Tamils are NOT the same,only the LANG tone similar.If u had ever came into Kerala,you know what i am saying,
there are very much difference.and forcing Hindi on us=Never dream of that.if u hate Bharathanatyam keep it to u.
I know Tamils are very devoted to their culture and traditions,u cannot expect them to learn Hindi.this is ur imperial Northistan idea fsck off! 



Socializing or not is once on personal option,u dont have any right to speak against anyone.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

I had posted earlier, Hindi may be the national language, but the constitution of our country, India, which guarantees you and me the freedom of speech here, was written in English. *WHY?* Why did our founding fathers do that, why not Hindi? Even amendments to the constitution have to be made in English, so do new laws that have to be incorporated.
Its time the North Indians (especially Hindi speaking belt) realised this. Not embracing English the way the Southerners have is one of the reasons they are still struggling (BIMARU).

India being a diverse country has many cultures. What is interesting for you may be boring for me and vice-versa. However, if it is to remain united tolerance is required, more than respect 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> the OP had a hysteria against Malayalees and Tamils.and he is confusing between the two.Malayalees can speak Hindi or any local language once out of state.U cannot easily find a malayalee from his looks and the LANG he is talking.And  Malayalees and Tamils are NOT the same,only the LANG tone similar.If u had ever came into Kerala,you know what i am saying,
> there are very much difference.and forcing Hindi on us=Never dream of that.if u hate Bharathanatyam keep it to u.
> I know Tamils are very devoted to their culture and traditions,u cannot expect them to learn Hindi.this is ur imperial Northistan idea fsck off!
> 
> Socializing or not is once on personal option,u dont have any right to speak against anyone.



Now Praka I agree with you, but I find malayalees born and brought up *in* Kerela too rigid about their language and culture. Its sometimes like they haven't heard of the saying,"Do in Rome as the Romans do". They come here to Mangalore and speak Malayalam, and expect us to understand. Fine, but if we don't understand/speak they show surprise!! When I was doing my MBBS here in Kasturba Medical College I have seen how they used to interact with patients in Government Wenlock Hospital. They would approach a patient, "Malayala Aariyo". If the answer was in the negative they would not even bother. Even with five and a half years of stay here in Mangalore they did not learn Kannada or Tulu. *I guess they just didn't want to.* That way I have a few friends, malayalees again, brought up *outside* Kerela. Those were the only boys who bothered to learn the local language/culture. They have a very different outlook.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

@nucleus:many Malayalees pretent to be not knowing other languages  count me too.also as a Malayali i know that we are able to understand Tamil(very easy),Tulu or Kannada somewhat without any help.I too was in Mangalore for few months(6 months) and I tell u only Moplah Muslims insist not to talk in Kannada.
Malayali's always want to differentiate them with others(my opin!).most points u said are true.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 1, 2007)

nuccleuskore->u kinda got a taste of my experience.

i'm not arguing abt racism i know it's here and honestly i too think that fair ppl have a certain social edge.but intelligence and wit can make a dark guy more powerful personality.like my fav. actor is Will Smith.My fav. show is My Wife & Kids(entirely dark-skinned ppl),etc.

northeners like i said are helpful but they deceive ppl the most.

also like i said i like my southern frnds but i kinda don't blieve they can be those kinda frnds who could sacrifice a little bit to solve my problem if i have any in the future.

all i'm saying that be helpful to ppl of other cultures even though u don't know them atleast they will not have any bad prejudice abt your ppl.it has taken over a yr and numerous eg. for me to be convinced abt this section of ppl in india.the sad part is that i haven't seen them act diff. to any others too.other than their relatives.

how many of u southerners like northern or western/eastern food.i'm sure u do but have u ever thought of liking it so much that u for a day don't wanna eat ur food.i know we love ur sambhar/idli/dosa,etc. and to be honest that's the most thing we eat as a snack other than vada-paav.

nucleuskore-> i'm not saying u should learn all of hindi but atleast "try".the constitution in english is fine.but u have to understand while having vocal con. it's necessary for the two to speak one lang.all those spanish/argentinian sportstars learn a bit of english to xpress themselves but always talk in their native lang. when giving interviews to their channels.we wouldn't mind if u talked broken hindi as most pak cricketers talk english.i blieve we should not be dependent on english all that much.it's not that every kid in this country is gonna have talks with the prez of america.watch english movies.listen to english songs.comprehend what they say.that's it.native languages give so much freedom of xpression than learned language.u could invent a slang in ur native lang. but find hard to go beyond those 7-8 english slangs


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

NOT every southern people are looking like RajaniKanth(he is a Marathi to be pure!).and I find BIMARU and many northies not fair skinned as they are shown in Hindi Cinema!

and we here in Kerala eats Chappathi,Sambhar(no daal).have in evening veg chat items though not common.North/so called West Indians dont have any idea about How south is!south is not equal to TamilNadu!
South Indians leaving Mangaloreans,goans are orthodox and boasts their original culture along with embracing modern values.

And South India itself is divided into 4 pieces.there is hidden hate wave.for eg: generally Malayalees hate Tamilians,Andhrites,Kannadiga's.
one eg:in edappal(near calicut),the violent mob beated two kannadiga women accusing theft!.infact they are thieves.but the reason  many malayalis think is other south indians are not to their standard and others are substandard this is what i feel in Kerala.this hatred is visible more in Travancore-Cochin belt.BUT MALAYALIS WILL NOT SHOW IT OUTSIDE!!!CLEVER.not a flamebait,but...reality it is!

and Kannadigas vs Tamilians,i dont have to tell u all know and goes on... 
I know such mentalities sucks.but what to do.people are like that.

Even  kerala before independence was full of "Ayitham" or untouchability.low castes like Thiyya's,Ezhava's,Latin Christians,Muslims etc are forced to hide when a Namboodiri(Malayali Brahman) or Nair Karanavar proceeding on the way.Namboodiri,Nair,Syrian Christians are the elite class those days and still now.low castes where not allowed to enter temples before Independence.and communists changed this and now the reverse trend is on the force now.this caste system all made it complex things as it is now for an avg Malayali.

So u see,lot of other cultural problems...all make it worst.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 1, 2007)

i havent met much ppl from south india (i am from delhi ) ...... only a girl and her family to be named (from kerela) and they speak hindi to us. They are equally friendly like any of the other ppl here ...........   

In my view ........ there are some general traits of ppl belonging to a particular area which can be common .... but over all u cant judge a person by her/his locality ........ Remember "Exceptions are always there"


----------



## mediator (Dec 1, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> mediator you too
> 
> jus coz you or rated guy has had bad experince or ... dosnt mean TN ppl are bad/selfish....


C'mon. I aint say they r bad, did I?


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

the only thing that bothers me is that people relate themselves to the culture and their locality.
The root cause for all evil. 

Cant there be no religion and no boundary, can we hav something in common and thats humanity.

I wanna smack hard the person who made religion and separated by boundary and beliefs, ****ing maggots.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 1, 2007)

an what to call the north-eatern ones ?...the biharis specially ?

they are always taken as bad ones all over india even if they aren't......

they are treated as the piece of all jokes and less oppurtunities.....

they are always looked in a way of suspicion.....


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 1, 2007)

You know about this language thing guys, sometimes i feel that everyone in Idia should be taught every language mentioned in the constitution. Then I remeber the days I went to school and that this would be a crazy idea!

But cmon in nrth India we are taught our regional language, english hindi and sanskrit. I mean that the best idea is that all the ppl in India should learn English and their regional/family language as the first and second lang and hindi and sanskrit as a third and fourth (with the last tow only for languge familiarisation or so say 5 years).


----------



## faraaz (Dec 1, 2007)

@OP: From reading your post this is what I could pick up:

1) You are naive...I'd be surprised if you are older than 16...if you are, you should know better...

2) You are prejudiced and judgmental. Not your fault, its the fault of your xenophobic environment.

3) You are racist as all hell, and that is obvious from the generalisations you make about South Indians and the army, their culture and their inability to speak Hindi. Just because its the national language, you think everyone should speak it? You should really crawl out from under your rock and look around a bit. In Germany for example, did you know that the people in Bavaria speak a completely different kind of German which people in non-Bavaria don't understand a word of?

Or for example in Switzerland, people speak French, German, Italian, Rhaeto-Romanic and 16 different types of Schweizer-Deutsch and often many people only speak ONE of these many languages?? Its called CULTURAL F**KING DIFFERENCE you narrow minded, racist halfwit!

You know what makes ME angry? That people like you are allowed breath the free air of our country. And for your reference, I'm from Hyderabad and speak fluent English, Hindi, Urdu, Telugu, Kannada and German. Especially considering I scored 90+ in a board exam last time I took Hindi, I'm willing to bet my Hindi is way better than yours. How's that for a South Indian mate?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

^the reply which is needed


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 1, 2007)

@OP: The generalisations you have made based on the 3 or 4 tamil/malayalee/ south indians you have met is completely unacceptable. In a country as diverse as India, language and cultural divides are greater than expected, but as someone above has said, tolerance is needed for unity amongst this diversity. 
FYKI, people being more studious, reserved and "non-cooperative" is based entirely on his/her mentality and does not reflect his community/state as a whole. If you had met me, I'm sure you would be more convinced about your theories, because as such I'm a reserved person, I don't open conversations, and I hate crowds and partying. But that's my mentality, and I don't represent the entire state of tamil nadu. Most of my friends in college are so outspoken, and good conversationalists that they make friends out of strangers in no time. If you had met even one of them, you would have doubts about your statements. 
And about your other statements..
1. Many people in SI enjoy North Indian food. In fact Naan and butter panneer masala is one of the hot favorites in many hotels. We enjoy masala puri, pani puri, and other chaat foods as much as a northerner does... 
2. People in SI not working in country-serving jobs.... thats BS.
3. Hindi is our "undisputed" national language ... Thats even more BS..!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 1, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> nucleuskore-> i'm not saying u should learn all of hindi but atleast "try".the constitution in english is fine.but u have to understand while having vocal con.



When our constitution which guarantees our freedom was written in English by our founding fathers why not make it the national language? I think I have a valid question. Why Hindi? I have seen native Hindi speakers among my classmates when I was studying, and now among my students, have some aversion to the English language. Its why they find the study of medicine so difficult. Its really sad to see them struggle through the course. A good number of them did their +2 in Hindi too. How many politicians who advocate education in the vernacular medium actually send their children to those schools? Its time you all opened your eyes.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @nucleus:many Malayalees pretent to be not knowing other languages  count me too......
> Malayali's always want to differentiate them with others(my opin!).most points u said are true.



I appreciate your honesty


----------



## eminemence (Dec 4, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> the only thing that bothers me is that people relate themselves to the culture and their locality.
> The root cause for all evil.
> 
> Cant there be no religion and no boundary, can we hav something in common and thats humanity.
> ...


Does the IDEA ad seem toooooo relevant in our times???
--eminemence.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 4, 2007)

> now the cause of my emotional rage-ppl frm TN and Kerala.all three of my frnds from these states are to be precise very selfish and egoistic.all they care abt is their family and their lives.they come to enjoy with us and then leave and always give the impression they don't give a **** abt even thinking of their frnds when we don't meet.i don't think any of them has made even a small sacrifice for us.even their parents treat us like some retards who hang around their prodigies.



So you amazingly deducted this about people from Kerala and Tamil Nadu from the way your 3 friends behave? you sir are either astonishingly ignorant or your just being one of the biggest racist's I have ever seen. My answer to the above is either your friends are morons (How many friends do you have anyway 3+4 = 7?). Or you are expecting something astoundingly foolish. 



> i even don't understand why these guyz are so obsessed with studying.they and their parents always think of becoming someone from studying and earning well but and never get tired of singing their praises.i think they treat fun like a fixed pass-time.i don't think the've ever sacrificed a day of their academic period enjoying without careing for their studies.no wonder u guyz are the top persons in academics.Same is the story with all their relationship with others.



Wake up! Enjoyment and everything else  is a persons own choice. If a person feels comfortable studying than good for him.



> u guyz talk of the tech advancements but never have u been a part of the country serving jobs like military.and why the hell would a south-indian organiser put up a bharatnatyam dance in a show when it's not at all entertaining like most folk dances.can't u keep ur traditions to urself and value the common good.U don't even bother to learn proper or even broken hindi.u do realize it's our undisputed national language.why so pride in Rajnikant's success?in your I.T companies? in A.R Rahman?why can't u think of them as sons of india than "hamare south-india ka hai"<plz translate in ur lang>why do u remain indifferent to common problems in India even if ur state hasn't?why so much fanboyism?



Culture - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture . before you post anything else read this. Further try to apply for the Bush Administration they could use a person like you. India is a country based on traditions and culture , who in the world ever put you to judge it? By the way , what even makes you think that you are qualified to make such a conclusion. 

I will give you one point though, what in the world is with this Malayalee, Tamilian, North Indian blah blah blah. Ive been to a few countries and yet I have to see a person being graded based on the state he comes from. I guess the main reason for this is the abundance of people like *YOU*. 

Although I haven't learned Hindi ( I was raised in the US) personally I know how to read although finding meaning takes a bit of time. Most Educated people in South India wouldn't give a darn about how Rajini is doing in his movies.   Tell me sir, do you know what the common problems of India? let me give you one of the main ones . *Ignorant people like you*. 

By the way ""hamare south-india ka hai"<plz translate in ur lang>" i can read this if I wrote it In Malayalam or Tamil could you do the same considering you havent learned it. Come down from your might abode and see if you can put the money where your mouth is.  

Personally, I was enraged by seeing myself (Im from South India) discriminated by a person who spews forth so much hate for any random reason  that I didn't read the whole thread and felt compelled to post my contribution. 

Conclusion: Your post is demoralizing, ignorant and is an insult to mankind. Please delete yourself.

EDIT ----------------------



> That way I have a few friends, malayalees again, brought up outside Kerela. Those were the only boys who bothered to learn the local language/culture. They have a very different outlook.



I might have to agree with this as well. In fact I would personally tell them they need a wakeup call and get their act straight if they intend to be doctors in India. Hell Ive seen doctors in US trying to learn languages which aren't remotely related to where they live.  This country will only grow to extraordinary heights until people stop this segregation of people based on Language, Culture and State.



> 1. Many people in SI enjoy North Indian food. In fact Naan and butter panneer masala is one of the hot favorites in many hotels. We enjoy masala puri, pani puri, and other chaat foods as much as a northerner does...



Mmmmm Butter Panneer masala...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 7, 2007)

the english=british, hindi=patriotic feeling has not gone. thats why indian fanboys(ye sab desh, rajya, adi mai bhi hotha hai) in general are a bit backward.

look at reality. for several perposes like computers, calculators, mobiles, etc having a limited number of non modifyable symbols is good.

in karnataka, they say you can learn better in kannada than in english(we still have anti other culture facism here) but look at me. being a palakad tamilian(mallu + tamil) who later went to gujrat, learnt hindi, then came to karnataka and learnt kannada, my language of thought and my most perfect language is still english. for me it has become the mother tongue.

and the national language culture does not suit a multi lingo nation like India.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

^well said!


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

^^ easy man
you cant blame people for all this. 
Dont feel insecured and frustrated.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 7, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> Yeah South Indians only think about themselves...They are not at all good as friends...They r egoistic...They s***


and northies Rock? get real. its not about sout or north but about personality. its a different fact that each culture encourages a different type of personality, but still...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

north indians expects everyone to speak Hindi(personal experiance).that sucks!  next, north indians expect South India as some dark corner(leave Bangalore) another suck.North Indians and India gov forces south indians esp malayali's and tamils to learn Hindi.Fxxx u! never expect all south indians to learn Hindi or Marathi or Punjabi or Sindhi or bhojpuri  if u think Hindi/Urdu is great,keep it with u or in ur closet,not to South Indians,they are having different culture and customs.ENGLISH Must be our official language.there is no ego problem.just accept it,we,majority south indians except few Andhra,Mangalore,north kannada-DONT WANT HINDI IMPOSITION  better learn English and prosper.It is a global language.
Hindians are a pain on the azz  


> *India does not have an official 'National' language, although many parts of the country, particularly the Hindi-speaking belt consider Hindi as National Language. Officially, the central government has both Hindi and English as official language for communication with the states. The states can choose their official language (as spoken by majority) along with English. Today, many confuse the original 'Anti-Hindi' imposition for official purposes to anti-Hindi language use.*





> In an address in 1962, former Tamil Nadu Chief Minister C N Annadurai made the following statements opposing Hindi imposition: "It is claimed that Hindi should be common language because it is spoken by the majority. Why should we then claim the tiger as our national animal instead of the rat which is so much more numerous? Or the peacock as our national bird when the crow is ubiquitous?"
> Annadurai also said,
> "Since every school in India teaches English, why can't it be our link language? Why do Tamils have to study English for communication with the world and Hindi for communications within India? Do we need a big door for the big dog and a small door for the small dog? I say, let the small dog use the big door too!" [2]​ Most of the people in Tamilnadu feel that if Hindi enters their land, their classical language and ancient culture/tradition would be no more, citing cities like Mumbai, Kolkata, Hyderabad where the native language is rendered nearly auxiliary; in any of these cities it is entirely possible to live without knowing the native language with Hindi serving as lingua franca; in so much that both political and non-political organizations alike have expressed concerns over the future of their respective languages and cultures


Anti-Hindi agitations in Tamilnadu:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Hindi_agitations


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> Yeah South Indians only think about themselves...They are not at all good as friends...They r egoistic...They s***


 ROFL LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



abey, apne ghar ke bahar aa aur duniya ko dekh, phir comments kur.

you meet two or three ppl & post this here.


btw why is that everyone says that all other ppl shud learn hindi & blah blah blaaaaaaaah 

why cant YOU learn othr lang.? 

if, say a south indian (si) gets a job in mumbai, delhi..., you say he shud learn hindi, its okay, coz its their mother tounge & ...

but when a north indian (ni)  comes to SI (chennai, ...) you still say all these ppl shud learn hindi  for YOU!!!
WTF is tat?
& our crystal_pup say "South Indians only think about themselves" 

yeah right.

why cant we live in peace?

all the posters here are young & look at how hey DIFFERENTIATE amongst themselves.
now THAT SUCKS ASSSSSSSSSss

YOUNG Indians, future of India.  
yeah right 


now where's Gaurav_*Indian*?
oye, aa aur sab ko samjhao ki hum sab Indian hai. 





btw atleast some ppl in si know hindi (shopkeepers, auto rickshaw...), but nobody knows any si lang. up in north , why?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

stupid Indians.

I know some south indian guys and they are 1.)generally nice,2.)cooperative,3.)extremely hard working,4.)sometimes act conservative and selfish maybe cos it is all different for them here.
  But they all try to speak Hindi which I appreciate(though we sometimes laugh at their use of strange native words).I sometimes wonder how will I manage to work\live in some south state without knowing any of the native tongue,of course english binds us all together but common people don't know much of english either.

But since India is to fugging huge such cultural and linguistic(?,lol) differences are bound to happen.But passing judgement based on limited no. of cases is stupidity.I have seen my south Indian friends acting meaner and selfish but I have also seen 'best friends' kicking my balls at the time when I needed them the most.So its basic Human nature I guess and not regional characteristics.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 7, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> South Indians suck a big time...They dont even know how to speak proper Hindi (Even though its our national language!)...
> I have a guy in my team who is frm southern part of india n he doesnt even knw how to talk properly in hindi...ha ha...His hindi makes me lauf...ha ha



Say or "lauf" (my what atrocious spelling) as much as you want. Your Hindi cannot be forced on *anyone*.

Like I said earlier, when the constitution of this country which guarantees our rights and freedoms was written in English, and continues to be amended in english, your idea of achieving a pan Hindi speaking country is a utopian dream.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> South Indians are selfish,greedy,egoistic etcetera...Whatever may be the reason but these guys are highly successful in life...And the most important thing is that they can speak english very well...I work for HSBC and i am currently in UK...And in here i have seen that many Indians, who are working out here, are mainly from south india...I hate them!
> 
> PS :- I share my room with a south indian guy...You just cant believe how much i hate him!


lol..u feel so much insecured, and dont act like crybaby.

You are not really making things simpler.

Please ignore him guys he has been spoon fed all his lifetime so cant stand a chance to life realities and just want to blame on someone else to get rid of his responisbilites.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 7, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> I hate south indians!!!!!!



And I hate racist ***** like you! Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> South Indians are selfish,greedy,egoistic etcetera...Whatever may be the reason but these guys are highly successful in life...And the most important thing is that they can speak english very well...I work for HSBC and i am currently in UK...And in here i have seen that many Indians, who are working out here, are mainly from south india...I hate them!
> 
> PS :- I share my room with a south indian guy...You just cant believe how much i hate him!


 LOL

i guess ur room mate must hav OWNED u real BAD in something.

with friends like you who needs an enemy.

no wonder Britain was so succesful in fuking India for 150+ years.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> no wonder British was so succesful in fuking India for 150+ years.


sad but true


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2007)

He cannot come out and accept world is NOT for Hindians but for Indians 
@crystal_god:If SI is so bad,why do u losers coming to bangalore,madras,hyderabad? and every corner of kerala as labours?NI rocks na  keep ur fscking arse rooted there in delhi,dont ever come,why there are beggers "imported" from MH,Delhi,Mumbai,BIMARU to here esp in Kerala?do u wanna get pwned? 
[....] <===edited for,i dont want to go low like you 
I can go on  idiot! racist


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^lol.gone too far praka123,now there is no difference between him and you.

anyways he said he's living in UK and such narrow mind.GOd have mercy on him cos he know not what he is doing.

Indians sux,india sux-we can never change,we are born like that,we face stiff competition for everything so we start hating every other individual.I know this is bitter but it is the truth.I know all people are not alike but most are.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2007)

tait-for-tat,dedicated to crystal_god  not to u ppl who r straight  u dont need to get offensive.it is for that narrow minded moron


----------



## mediator (Dec 8, 2007)

Damn. Racism,apartheid at its peak?  Can we cut it out? About National Language I guess we already had enough phun n several rounds of GDs in here.

I think the thread title shud read "Types of Indians:Loyalty to India and fellow-Indians" i.e middle classed, rich, poor, corrupt etc, those rich phreaks who sell INDIA every second for increasing the size of their gigantic belly, many desperate poor souls who have no other option "but" to sell their self-esteem to  prevent their shriveled appearance from disappearing, corrupt landlords and politicians and middle class sufferers who r victim of honesty!!!


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 8, 2007)

Apologies guys...I got a lot carried away...Sorry if i hurt someone.


----------



## nix (Dec 8, 2007)

hey common, grow up you guys...
stop fighting amongst yourself... individual persons differ. there are both good and bad "southies and northies". depends whom you choose. but dont judge all depending on a few.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 8, 2007)

@crystal_pup: We'll accept your apology when you upload a pic of you eating dosas and making out with a Tamil/Malayali/Kannadiga/Telugu chick.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^+100 for making out pictures with a south Indian chick!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2007)

^^good one


----------



## amol48 (Dec 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^+100 for making out pictures with a south Indian chick!!



well my points will depend on CHICK too..  .. it could be +10 to +1000 anything. hehe !!!


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> well my points will depend on CHICK too..  .. it could be +10 to +1000 anything. hehe !!!


what if crystal_pup is still a pup?


----------



## faraaz (Dec 9, 2007)

Then he will have to keep giving us more offerings till he earns our forgiveness


----------



## cpyder (Dec 10, 2007)

I had one observation while in TN/Kerala. At many signboards, adverts on walls, shop signs, posters I saw addresses written as ABCD, 1234, Chennai "S. India".

I wonder why.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

what if South India?isnt it true.


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 10, 2007)

How to delete our account from this forum?
UserCP has no details regarding termination of account.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 10, 2007)

^PM admin.


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 10, 2007)

Tell me the id of the admin...


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 10, 2007)

Here


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Mate!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 10, 2007)

^^coming with a new id?


----------

